# Anybody still use a brush on walls?



## jbrady33 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm serious!

I don't get paid so I'm not a 'pro', but was trained by a pro painter (father in law) who isn't around anymore. I _hated_ painting until he showed me how to do it right -best brushes & rollers you can afford, clean them right and cut everything in, no tape ever 

I know there are some holy wars about brushes and paint, he always steered me to Purdy XL brushes and Dutch Boy paint. Not sure why he liked Dutch Boy so much over other brands, he said is spread and cut just as good for less.

Now I am to the point that I'm looking at smaller rooms thinking I could do this whole thing with one drop cloth and less cleanup if I had a big 6 or 8" wall brush instead of a roller. (Hate cleaning rollers)

So back to the question - does anyone still use a brush on decent size walls or do I just not have a good roller technique? (tend to splatter little dots of paint on me and the nearby area). 
Any downside to using a big brush? 
Brush recommendations welcome, I see Purdy has the Titan XL in 4" and Pacer XL in 6".

Thanks All!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL I'm not touching this one, but the replies should be intresting when I get home this afternoon. Save me some popcorn.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jbrady33 said:


> I'm serious!
> 
> I don't get paid so I'm not a 'pro', but was trained by a pro painter (father in law) who isn't around anymore. I _hated_ painting until he showed me how to do it right -best brushes & rollers you can afford, clean them right and cut everything in, no tape ever
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland said:


> LOL I'm not touching this one, but the replies should be intresting when I get home this afternoon. Save me some popcorn.


Well, if it was a Saturday night........:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This thread had such great potential.


----------

